# Could this be a BFP?



## lcleeds (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi

Coming towards the end of the 2ww after my first round on Puregon, had the trigger HSG shot on Tuesday 22nd July so reckon I am around 11dpo.

Just got back from going away for 4 nights and so tired, having nausea, cramps, sore nipples etc so took a one step internet cheapie.

Didn't come up so I put it in the bin, convinced it was wrong, I checked 5 mins later and there's a faint line, I've don't this before and it's never appeared so I'm not used to evaporation lines.

Not going to get excited just yet after a MC in Apr and the progesterone pessaries I am taking are notorious for giving pregnancy symptoms.

Has anyone else got a BFP after a faint one 5 mins after throwing an internet cheapie away?
Xxx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I got a very, very faint line on a Internet cheapie like this 7 days after a IVF embryo transfer and it was genuine.

The line took a while to become clearer, but better tests showed the line better.

Good luck

X


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*lcleeds*, looks good. Have you done another today? Best of luck. X


----------



## jules40:)x (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi. I'd do a clearblue digital or first response if I were you I have unfortunately had a false positive on these tests before so I wouldn't use them again xx


----------



## lcleeds (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi

I did another this morning and it was marginally darker although still faint.

Going to try the same again tomorrow and do a FRER or digi one on my OTD which is weds/thurs time.

Feeling super bloated today! Keeping my fingers crossed xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

Sounds promising, hoping it's a sticky one. X


----------

